# Where to purchase supplies?



## mrbrownliner (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey All,

I live in the Pittsburgh area of PA and was not sure where to purchase supplies like marine grade plywood, composite board, fiberglass, epoxy, etc.... 

Do most of you mail order, local retailer, etc...?

Where will I get the most bang for my buck?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Try to find the sheet material near you or the shipping will hurt.

Many places to order supplies. I prefer FGCI.com (their website sucks so call them and talk about what you need and they will have it. Also use raka.com from time to time.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Also, I would never buy any of these from ebay since you never know what lies you are dealing with until you buy it.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Check out Composite One. They have a location in PA, don't know if it close to you.
1100 Donner Ave.
Monessen, PA 15062-1057
800-736-0999
I just got some core material from them. They are wholesalers so most stuff is only available in larger quantaties, ie the smallest amount of Resin they sell is 5 gallons and glass is by the roll, but some other stuff you can get in single items. You have to set up an acct with them, but depending on what you need, they might be able to help. I am also using illstreet composites
http://www.carbonfiberglass.com/
and soller composites (best carbon fiber $ I've found)
http://www.sollercomposites.com/


----------



## mrbrownliner (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Gillz!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Call your local fiberglass repair shop. They will usually sell materials. Bring your own containers and they will sell resin out of their drums.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I bought Marinepoxy and a lot of my fillers from Boat Builder Central. I locally sourced my marine ply, but that might be difficult in Pittsburg. Marine ply tends to stay near the water, but contact a place that sells fine hardwoods and ask if they can get some on their next load to spare you some of the shipping cost. I've bought West System flumed silica, wood flour and microballons from Amazon at very competitive prices. I purchased rolls of PSA sand paper for my long boards from Jamestown Distributing and Woodcraft. I prefer the 3M sandpaper, which is terribly expensive no matter where you find it, but it stays sharper longer and doesn't clog as much as the cheaper Klingspor stuff.

On one occasion, I was stranded high and dry with absolutely no woodflour and a burning desire to get something accomplished. I had to buy some West System stuff from West Marine for the cost of my first born if I remember properly. West Marine exists to punish you for not planning ahead.

Nate


----------

